# Il verbo ''stimare''



## mikasa_90

Ciao!

1) Come si traduce questo verbo in Romeno( con participio e gerundio)

2) Vari significati che può avere tipo

2.1) Stimo molto Mario    2.2)fare la stima di un quadro



Grazie


----------



## Blue Butterflies

OK... this is a rather difficult one for me, especially since I have no idea where are all the Italian-speaking members! 

stimare:

2.1)  when about a person you admire: *a stima*
Eu il stimez pe Mario

Past: L-am stimat pe Mario (I used to hold him in high regard)

2.2) when you're making an estimate: *a estima, a face o estimare*


----------



## Kraus

Confermo quanto ha scritto Blue Butterflies e aggiungo un esempio dal Dizionario della Editura 100+1 Gramar:

Toti il iubesc si il stimeaza - Tutti lo amano e lo stimano


----------



## donjoe

Per completare la risposta a #1:
- participi: *stimat*_, _*estimat*
- gerundi: *stimând*_, _*estimând*

(Spero che sia gia chiaro che per i due sensi di #2.1 e #2.2 in Romeno ci vogliono due verbi diversi.)


----------

